# Lip balm and lotion labels



## Jeanette

Hi Sarah, I had a hunt around and found a couple of resources for you:

Free templates
Lip balm labels http://www.brambleberry.com/Lip-Balm-Label-Templates-Free-Downloadable-File-P5172.aspx
Lotion bottle labels http://www.brambleberry.com/Lotion-Label-Template-Free-Downloadable-file-P5193.aspx
More product labels http://www.brambleberry.com/Search.aspx?k=label template

Summary of rules for cosmetic labelling (somebody's blog) 
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/lip-products/labeling-your-products-lip-balm/

FDA links about cosmetic labelling
http://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/cosmeticlabelinglabelclaims/cosmeticlabelingmanual/ucm126444.htm
http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/CosmeticLabelingLabelClaims/CosmeticLabelingManual/default.htm

I haven't tried the labels, but I hope they prove helpful.


----------



## berkshire bee

I believe onlinelabels.com has free templates for all of there labels, and I know brand name blank labels I've purchased in stores have free templates. The cost of buying printed labels isn't really that much when you consider the cost of tubes,ingredients, and labels compared to what you can sell lip balm for. The biggest difference is having the freedom to design your own.


----------



## Flewster

I order from www.onlinelabels.com I use OL663LP for my lip balms. I like them because they have a seal that the consumer has to twist off to use the lib balm. Gives our customers that added security. They give you a 3 month subscription to their label making website to get your template. I then make my labels, download the PDF of it and can print them whenever I want. I have a color laser printer and I would not recommend an inkjet printer as the colors will run when people handle them. I would design and print labels for you if you desire. Design would be $25 and per sheet printing would be $1.50 per sheet of 12 labels.


----------



## johng

hetrichoneybees.com has lip balm labels. She is great to work with.


----------



## TheBuzz

hetric*K*honeybees.com


----------



## Joel

We checked out a few local printers and found one with a great graphic artist. He just finished our new lip balm labels and they are great. We ordered 100 of them ( the kind that have the perforation between the top and tube and seperate when you open them). The design is our own, it's a great identity for us and with art work and printing it cost us $200 for the 1st thousand and 150/1000 for the rest. If you are looking at "going big", and you never know (Burts Bees, well actually burts friends bees or is it clorox now?). An orginal identity early on will be cheaper than a rebrand later on.
Just a thought


----------

